# Passer d'un iPad 2 à un iPad 3



## bobmouhaha (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai unipad 2 et on m'a prêté un iPad 3 pour 1 mois. Comment faire pour répliquer mon iPad 2 sur le 3 à l'aller et dans l'autre sens au retour?Merci de votre aide


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juillet 2012)

bonjour,

sauvegarder le 2, brancher le trois, y installer la sauvegarde. dans un mois effacer le 3.


----------

